# [FORTUNA GAMING] LEVELSTOP - GILDE SUCHT RAID-VERSTÄRKUNG



## Narraani (11. Juni 2019)

Server
Dun Morogh & Norgannon
 
Hallo wir von Fortuna Gaming suchen für unser Gilde noch weitere Verstärkung.
 
Wie der Thread schon andeutet, sind wir eine “Level-Stop” Gilde und spielen den jeweiligen Content (vor allem die Ini’s und Raids) im vorgesehenen Character-Level durch.
 
Aktuell laufen wir Raids in Classic und WOTLK!
In BfA sind wir überwiegend in Ini’s unterwegs.
 
Raid-Termine
 
Samstags: Raid
Ab 20:00 Uhr | Ende je nach Etappenziel.
Dienstags: Pimp my Gear
Ab 20:00 Uhr | Ini Laufen für Gear-Verbesserungen.
Donnerstags: Spätschicht
Ab 20:30 Uhr | Da gab es doch noch sonstige Erfolge?! *Open Ini
 
Hier einfach unser Steckbrief wie wir ihn auch im Discord stehen haben:
 
Dafür stehen wir und das ist uns wichtig!
 
Der Fokus von Fortuna Gaming liegt auf Fun & Spielspaß.
Fun hat Vorfahrt vor Progression!
Gildenziele und Erfolge ereichen wir gemeinsam und alle helfen mit!
Ein vernünftigter Umgang im Spiel und im Discord ist uns genau so wichtig wie im echten Leben!
Das biologische Alter eines Spielers ist uns egal.
Gildenmitgliedern zu helfen ist wichitger als jede Quest, jedes Item und jede Instanz!
Gildenziele gilt es vorrangig zu ereichen!
DPS - Meter ja, Respekt verdient man sich aber an anderer Stelle.
Das echte Leben existiert nur einmal, Respawn nicht vorgesehen, nichts zählt mehr als das Leben!
Gildenziele
 
Raids aus Classic und allen WoW - Erweiterungen im jeweiligen Level - Bereich meistern.
Instanzen aus Classic und allen WoW - Erweiterungen im jeweilingen Level - Bereich meistern.
Story und Quests aus Classic und allen WoW - Erweiterungen im jeweiligen Level - Bereich erleben.
*Anm.: Die Reihenfolge für das jeweilige Gildenziel kann variieren.
Gildenerfolge
 
Alle Gildenerfolge werden ausschliesslich in dem Levelbereich des jeweiligen WoW-Addon erspielt.
Beispiele:
- Raid: Molten Core
- Version: Classic
- Maximal zugelassener Spieler-Level: 60
- Raid: Naxxramas
- Version: Wrath of the Lich King
- Maximaler zugelassener Spieler-Level: 80
Fortuna Gaming Level / Level - Stop
 
Derzeit liegt der offizielle Level - Stop sprich der “Fortuna Gaming Level” bei Stufe 80.
Spieler-Level wie derzeit in BfA (120) sind willkommen, dürfen aber keine Gildenerfolge auslösen!
Story und Spoiler
 
Die Story kann jeder spielen und erleben wie er möchte.
 
Bei Interesse meldet euch gerne hier oder bei mir im Bnet: Kayn#2481


----------

